# Finally got the entire cage finished



## Brazos jackal (Dec 21, 2015)

Our Chacoan was just using one side of the cage that I had temporarily sectioned off. Yesterday I opened it up and he has the run of the whole thing


----------



## Brazos jackal (Dec 21, 2015)

Update photos


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 21, 2015)

That's a great set-up. I epecially like the vents I can see along the side.


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 21, 2015)

Great looking cage and Chacoan!!! Just curious - what did you use to paint/seal be interior? Building a cage now myself and I'm trying to figure out what is best for the interior. Lots of opinions out there!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 21, 2015)

Snibb- What state do you live in? Any chance for seasonal outdoors??


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm in Columbia, SC so I'm sure I could keep them outdoors for several months a year. I'd just have to remove a large oak or two in the back yard to provide direct sunlight. Our backyard is mostly shade with large white oaks. Walter1, what are the approximate high/low temps that you go by to decide when to put yours outside and then bring them back inside?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Low 50s or better at night. Isolated bouts of upper 40s OK if days are warm enough to bask or at least to warm them in their hide. I'm gentler about spring than fall. Extending fall lets them quit eating, poop, and begin to sleep. Then one week in an enclosure in 70s, followed by 5 mo. in 58-63 F torpor. Disinterested in drinking til near end, but I lightly spritz them monthly. This give an idea of what they'll take.


----------



## Brazos jackal (Dec 23, 2015)

snibborsirk said:


> Great looking cage and Chacoan!!! Just curious - what did you use to paint/seal be interior? Building a cage now myself and I'm trying to figure out what is best for the interior. Lots of opinions out there!


Thanks for the replies. I had built several boa enclosure so I used the same technique for this enclosure except the obvious size. After I get the wood all put together I sand down fine then add my stain of choice. I just use regular stain, no water proof or anything like that. Then I sand again and apply the silicone(think I used a product called "flexall") the next day I start applying polycrylic. I have used polyurethane on other things before but I'll never go back from using anything but the polycrylic. It dries twice as fast, no smell etc. I ended up using 7 coats on the inside, sand inbetween each coat


----------



## Brazos jackal (Dec 23, 2015)

Edit: the silicone sealant I use is called "lexel"


----------

